# HELP!!, 100,000L pond has somehow got gambosia breeding:(



## cichliddd (Jun 29, 2010)

i have a pond i have spent 3 yrs now getting bio right in it by letting the plants for 7months take over, then introduced shrimp to eat algae, then crays to eat shrimp and some how i now have lik 500+ gambosia(sorry for spelling if wrong the hardy freshwater pest fish) and i dont know what to do!!!!!

is there something i should introduce to eat them, or am i going to have to catch wat i can and culll?
PLEASE HElLP!!!!!
cichliddd


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Add a Barramundi

Or a couple of those really nice Australian arowanas.

Andy


----------



## cichliddd (Jun 29, 2010)

just 1 barramundi or should i throw like 6 in and as time goes start fishing them out?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are you planning on adding to it eventually? Most cichlids will eat all the gambusia in short time.


----------



## cichliddd (Jun 29, 2010)

eventually cichlids, problem is there isnt any reall filtration as im relying on fish eating insects, crays eating ****, shrimp eating algae and i use a bore water pump to move water and put air back into the pond for around 3hrs a day, im realisticly goign to have to wait like months befor i can afford to build a rock feature to pump water to to runoff back in to act as filtration, so im a stuck in area i have no experience with at the moment lol


----------



## Tiberian (Jun 14, 2009)

pic please


----------



## cichliddd (Jun 29, 2010)

LInks to pics(takjen before yard was cleaned, fence fixed will update pics tmoz

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad22 ... 180536.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad22 ... 180535.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad22 ... 180532.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad22 ... 180521.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad22 ... 180519.jpg


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

That should be a bit easier for people to view. Great pond! I'd love to have one like that, but with several months of snow on the ground in Ohio... :roll:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I have no personal experience with ponds, but as long as you stock lightly I don't think you'd need filtration like in a tank. As long as you provide good aeration, beneficial bacteria will settle all over the pond and take care of your bio filtration. How about one of those floating pumps that shoot water up in the air as a fountain? That should provide super aeration, and wouldn't cost the earth.

I run two MagDrive 18 pond pumps on my 240G, and if used like I suggested above - no head pressure, no filters, just pumping water - I bet one of them would aerate that pond just fine. Those pumps are also very energy efficient.

The one thing I have heard pond people have problems with is green water when the pond gets a lot of sunlight - which it probably will in Oz. In that case the only sure solution is a UV filter, and those are not so cheap for a big pond.

Best of luck!


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

Is that a pool you turned into a pond?


----------



## cichliddd (Jun 29, 2010)

yea its a pool conversion, i want to eventually stock it enough toview and snorkel tho.....im thinking maybe hook up a pool filter(with out the internals and use it just to move the water) and have it pump through 3-4 wheelie bins with diff filter media and just overflow back into pool????


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

If you get some water lettuce or hyacinth growing in it, they will help with 'filtration'. They eat up nitrates and will help with green water also.


----------



## cichliddd (Jun 29, 2010)

water lettuce is class 2 pest over here.......so i can be fined for that unforunatly


----------

